# Budgies sick?



## BNunezIV (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello. I am unsure if my budgies are sick. Both of their tails seem to shake or Bob. I really don't know how to explain it. I can't see any other signs. They both eat. And chirp. And play with their toys. They puff up really fast then slim back down. Sometimes it looks like they yawn. Sorry im a new bird owner and just want to make sure if everything is okay.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 

How long have you had your budgies? If they have been recently acquired, then they may still be in the process of settling into their new home and getting used to you. Their breathing can get fast as you approach their cage, they may still be scared of you and that can translate into a slight tail bob. 
You can cover the top and sides of the cage with a light blanket or cloth in order to make them feel more safe and comfortable. Turning the radio or TV on will also be helpful in the settling in process, budgies love background noise and respond quite well to it.

If you notice a decrease on their activity levels and singing (increased naps and constantly fluffed up feathers), a decrease on their appetite, then a vet appointment should be made.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've come to the right place to learn about budgies and their care and aluz has given you excellent advice. 

If you take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies...


----------



## BNunezIV (Oct 10, 2015)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had both of them for almost 2 weeks now. Even when I am not close to the cage I can see their tails bobbing up and down. I just hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You can book your budgies their first appointment at the vet's, this way they will be properly checked and it would put your mind at ease.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz.

It is always a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome:  

Aluz and Deborah have given great advice  When in doubt, the vet is always your safest bet as birds hide illnesses very well and therefore could be suffering without your knowing. If they turn out fine, your mind will be at ease and you'll know what to look for in case they are sick :thumbsup: 

Please keep us posted on their condition and let us know how it goes! Feel free to post some pictures of your birdies when you have the time, and don't forget to ask about whatever you're wondering about you as we're always happy to help 
:wave:


----------

